# Ways to be creative with food



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

In the kitchen like in any other place we most be creative in order to save some money like cooking for two is just as expensive as for four, many first course dishes can be turn into other meals. A left over stew can easily be a pot pie or shepherd's pie; chili and I make mine thick, can go for chili dogs,tacos,over rice, enchiladas, with corn bread, homemade burritos, pot pies; a roast can be shredded for Philadelphia and cheese sandwiches ; mashed potatoes can be turn into croquettes by adding cheese or ham ;old bread makes bread pudding; left over cooked pasta makes for an excellent frittata just by adding eggs ,ham,peas,cheese. In fact by making many things at home from scratch not only it will be healthier but thriftier:beercheer:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I definitely try and stretch my meals. As I only cook for one, a roast chicken dinner lasts days. I get dinner, sandwich meat, shredded chicken for ramen surprise , and the bones and leftovers veggies make soup. I generally bake a loaf of bread the same day. This works with any roast so cooking on Sunday generally gets me through the school week. Not exactly creative but a good way to stretch a meal.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Whatever does not get eaten will get reheated or transformed into another dish. Tortilia's and cheese can make a new meal.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Leftovers are almost always used up in our place and a small budget has to make enough for four people currently. This four is me, my husband, 20 year old full time employed son, and a 15 year old daughter. Husband and son work physical jobs, so meat is a must and some carbs to fill. I try to have lots of frozen veggie on hand to make things with, and also plenty of fresh stuff like salads, cucumbers and such.

One of my favorite things is taking leftover beef roast, cooking it down in a pot with some beef broth (and leftover gravy), add in some seasonings, chopped up onion and a can of tomatoes. Cook for a while, then add pearl barley, maybe about one cups worth, cook till this is really tender, add celery, carrots and potatoes. 

One night I will roast a chicken, then save the leftovers including the carcass, then cook it down the next day, take out all the bones, etc, then add onion, celery and carrot. Mix up some homemade dumplings (anyone who bakes at all knows this is so easy), drop them on top, cook till done.


----------

